
Germany and France find compromise for ‘upload filter’ of new EU copyright law - mxscho
https://www.politico.eu/pro/germany-and-france-find-common-ground-on-copyright/
======
mxscho
Original document: [https://www.politico.eu/wp-
content/uploads/2019/02/Mandate-R...](https://www.politico.eu/wp-
content/uploads/2019/02/Mandate-Romania-February-8.pdf)

The compromise includes a new paragraph Article 13(4aa), which includes that
businesses with all of the following properties

\- turnover of less than 10 million Euro

\- service available less than 3 years

\- average monthly unique visitors (based on last calendar year) less than 5
million

should only be subject to notice and take down obligations.

